# First time (beef) ribs



## miksterz (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm heading to the butcher this evening to pick up some beef back ribs that I plan on smoking tomorrow. This will be my first time smoking ribs. I've read about it quite a bit over the last few days and the biggest point of contention seems to be whether or not to foil the ribs. Instead of choosing one over the other I figure I will just try both at the same time. Would definitely appreciate feedback on my plan:

Smoker: Traegar Century

Temperature: 225F

Wood: Apple or Hickory. The latter seems more common for ribs as far as I can tell.

Rack #1

- Mustard + dry rub overnight

- On the grill for 5-6 hours (will try a few different tests to figure out when done)

- Spray with apple juice every hour or so

- Mop with BBQ sauce in the last 30-45 mins

Rack #2

- Mustard + dry rub overnight

- On the grill for 3 hours

- Spray with apple juice every hour 

- Move it to a tightly sealed foiled container with a bit of apple juice for 2 hours

- Back on the grill for a hour or so

- Mop with BBQ sauce in the last 30-45 mins

I'd really appreciate hearing from more experienced smokers whether this is a good plan. If not, what would you do differently? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2016)

One thing I wouldn't do with Beef Ribs is use Mustard---Pork-Yes---Beef-No.

You probably won't need BBQ sauce on Beef Ribs either.

Here's some I've done, with all the details:


> > > > *Prime Rib "Dino" Ribs*


*Beef "Dino" Ribs (From My Last Prime Rib Score)  *

*Smoked Beef Prime Rib Dinos (With Extra Meat)  *

Hope that helps,

*Bear*


----------



## miksterz (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks. Very helpful indeed! Will omit the mustard.

Your ribs look incredible. When you say "Trimmed all the bones off" do you mean trimmed the fat off them? Was planning on removing the membrane but not sure if any other prep is required.


----------



## miksterz (Aug 26, 2016)

oops nevermind. I see you bought whole prime rib roasts so had to trim the ribs off that


----------



## miksterz (Aug 26, 2016)

One more question: What's the best way to know when beef ribs are done? Will the pork rib tests work here? After looking at Bearcarver's pics I can't imagine those ribs bend much when done?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2016)

miksterz said:


> Thanks. Very helpful indeed! Will omit the mustard.
> 
> Your ribs look incredible. When you say "Trimmed all the bones off" do you mean trimmed the fat off them? Was planning on removing the membrane but not sure if any other prep is required.


My Beef Ribs come from full Prime Ribs.

Prime Ribs are normally sold with the Rib bones on them.

I buy them with the bones on, and then cut them off each Prime Rib Roast, and save then for a big multiple Beef Rib Smoke.

When I cut them from the full roast, I make my cut at a place that leaves an extra 3/4" to 1" of meat on the bones.

With what you have, I would just remove the Membrane, like you were planning.

Bear


----------



## miksterz (Aug 26, 2016)

Much appreciated!


----------



## mkriet (Aug 26, 2016)

I've only done beef ribs once, but they turned out excellent.  As far as knowing when beef ribs are done, I just waited till they had a good amount of bone pull, and took them off.  

I did foil my ribs, and just used SPOG for the rub, which was heavier on the pepper than any of the other ingredients.  It turned out amazing.  I really want to try a brisket now because I loved the flavor of the beef.  Texas style BBQ may be my new favorite.


----------



## miksterz (Aug 26, 2016)

mkriet said:


> I've only done beef ribs once, but they turned out excellent.  As far as knowing when beef ribs are done, I just waited till they had a good amount of bone pull, and took them off.
> 
> I did foil my ribs, and just used SPOG for the rub, which was heavier on the pepper than any of the other ingredients.  It turned out amazing.  I really want to try a brisket now because I loved the flavor of the beef.  Texas style BBQ may be my new favorite.


Sounds great! I haven't made up my mind yet about the rub but may keep it relatively simple as well. By "good amount of bone pull" you mean the beef starts to separate from the bone? If this goes well then Brisket is next on my list too.


----------



## mkriet (Aug 26, 2016)

miksterz said:


> Sounds great! I haven't made up my mind yet about the rub but may keep it relatively simple as well. By "good amount of bone pull" you mean the beef starts to separate from the bone? If this goes well then Brisket is next on my list too.



Here was my finished product.   My advice on the beef would be keep it simple.   A lot of pepper, some salt,  some garlic powder,  and some onion powder.  













20160820_203024.jpg



__ mkriet
__ Aug 26, 2016


----------



## miksterz (Aug 26, 2016)

mkriet said:


> Here was my finished product. My advice on the beef would be keep it simple. A lot of pepper, some salt, some garlic powder, and some onion powder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Any particular reason there is no sugar in your rub? Most of the recipes I see have some sugar in there.


----------



## mkriet (Aug 26, 2016)

I just went for something simple.  SPOG is about as basic as it gets besides just salt and pepper.  

I've made my owns rubs before, including Jeff's rub, which is my favorite to use on pork.  This was the first piece of beef I have smoked, and a lot of videos I've watched, and recipes I've found use only salt and pepper, or SPOG.  I will say, I usually use a binder of mustard for pork.  I used Worcestershire sauce as my binder for the beef.  That seems to be a key ingredient for Texas BBQ also.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 26, 2016)

Lately I have been using my pork rub on beef.

Used to do the SPOG, but this kicks it up a notch. IMHO.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2016)

mkriet said:


> My advice on the beef would be keep it simple. A lot of pepper, some salt, some garlic powder, and some onion powder.


That's what I usually do on All forms of Beef:

I use Rubs on top of mustard on Pork.

On Beef, it's generally a coat of Lea & Perrins Bold, and then CBP, Onion Powder, and Garlic Powder on top of that. I used to add a little Sea Salt too, but not since a Dr ruined my Kidneys.

I never use sugar, because we don't like our Beef sweet.

Bear


----------



## mkriet (Aug 26, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> That's what I usually do on All forms of Beef:
> 
> I use Rubs on top of mustard on Pork.
> 
> ...



Bear,  

I have to say,  you are one of those I learned from.   Your posts are great.   So helpful for someone coming in new.   I'm no pro yet, but I sure can put out a good spread now days, regardless what I'm smoking.


----------



## miksterz (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the info, everyone.  Just picked up this beauty and prepped it for tomorrow using Worcester plus SPOG.  Any rules of thumb on how much sea salt to use per kg? 













IMAG0948.jpg



__ miksterz
__ Aug 26, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2016)

mkriet said:


> Bear,
> 
> I have to say, you are one of those I learned from. Your posts are great. So helpful for someone coming in new. I'm no pro yet, but I sure can put out a good spread now days, regardless what I'm smoking.


Thanks,

Glad I could help!

Bear


----------



## miksterz (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks for your help, everyone. I ending up following the original procedure I posted except I used Worcester instead of mustard. I also ended up foiling them instead of trying both naked and 

foil. W













IMAG0951.jpg



__ miksterz
__ Aug 29, 2016





as very pleased with the final re













IMAG0952.jpg



__ miksterz
__ Aug 29, 2016






sult.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Beef Ribs are my Favorite!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## disco (Sep 5, 2016)

Great looking finished product!

Dsico


----------



## miksterz (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm heading to the butcher this evening to pick up some beef back ribs that I plan on smoking tomorrow. This will be my first time smoking ribs. I've read about it quite a bit over the last few days and the biggest point of contention seems to be whether or not to foil the ribs. Instead of choosing one over the other I figure I will just try both at the same time. Would definitely appreciate feedback on my plan:

Smoker: Traegar Century

Temperature: 225F

Wood: Apple or Hickory. The latter seems more common for ribs as far as I can tell.

Rack #1

- Mustard + dry rub overnight

- On the grill for 5-6 hours (will try a few different tests to figure out when done)

- Spray with apple juice every hour or so

- Mop with BBQ sauce in the last 30-45 mins

Rack #2

- Mustard + dry rub overnight

- On the grill for 3 hours

- Spray with apple juice every hour 

- Move it to a tightly sealed foiled container with a bit of apple juice for 2 hours

- Back on the grill for a hour or so

- Mop with BBQ sauce in the last 30-45 mins

I'd really appreciate hearing from more experienced smokers whether this is a good plan. If not, what would you do differently? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2016)

One thing I wouldn't do with Beef Ribs is use Mustard---Pork-Yes---Beef-No.

You probably won't need BBQ sauce on Beef Ribs either.

Here's some I've done, with all the details:


> > > > *Prime Rib "Dino" Ribs*


*Beef "Dino" Ribs (From My Last Prime Rib Score)  *

*Smoked Beef Prime Rib Dinos (With Extra Meat)  *

Hope that helps,

*Bear*


----------



## miksterz (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks. Very helpful indeed! Will omit the mustard.

Your ribs look incredible. When you say "Trimmed all the bones off" do you mean trimmed the fat off them? Was planning on removing the membrane but not sure if any other prep is required.


----------



## miksterz (Aug 26, 2016)

oops nevermind. I see you bought whole prime rib roasts so had to trim the ribs off that


----------



## miksterz (Aug 26, 2016)

One more question: What's the best way to know when beef ribs are done? Will the pork rib tests work here? After looking at Bearcarver's pics I can't imagine those ribs bend much when done?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2016)

miksterz said:


> Thanks. Very helpful indeed! Will omit the mustard.
> 
> Your ribs look incredible. When you say "Trimmed all the bones off" do you mean trimmed the fat off them? Was planning on removing the membrane but not sure if any other prep is required.


My Beef Ribs come from full Prime Ribs.

Prime Ribs are normally sold with the Rib bones on them.

I buy them with the bones on, and then cut them off each Prime Rib Roast, and save then for a big multiple Beef Rib Smoke.

When I cut them from the full roast, I make my cut at a place that leaves an extra 3/4" to 1" of meat on the bones.

With what you have, I would just remove the Membrane, like you were planning.

Bear


----------



## miksterz (Aug 26, 2016)

Much appreciated!


----------



## mkriet (Aug 26, 2016)

I've only done beef ribs once, but they turned out excellent.  As far as knowing when beef ribs are done, I just waited till they had a good amount of bone pull, and took them off.  

I did foil my ribs, and just used SPOG for the rub, which was heavier on the pepper than any of the other ingredients.  It turned out amazing.  I really want to try a brisket now because I loved the flavor of the beef.  Texas style BBQ may be my new favorite.


----------



## miksterz (Aug 26, 2016)

mkriet said:


> I've only done beef ribs once, but they turned out excellent.  As far as knowing when beef ribs are done, I just waited till they had a good amount of bone pull, and took them off.
> 
> I did foil my ribs, and just used SPOG for the rub, which was heavier on the pepper than any of the other ingredients.  It turned out amazing.  I really want to try a brisket now because I loved the flavor of the beef.  Texas style BBQ may be my new favorite.


Sounds great! I haven't made up my mind yet about the rub but may keep it relatively simple as well. By "good amount of bone pull" you mean the beef starts to separate from the bone? If this goes well then Brisket is next on my list too.


----------



## mkriet (Aug 26, 2016)

miksterz said:


> Sounds great! I haven't made up my mind yet about the rub but may keep it relatively simple as well. By "good amount of bone pull" you mean the beef starts to separate from the bone? If this goes well then Brisket is next on my list too.



Here was my finished product.   My advice on the beef would be keep it simple.   A lot of pepper, some salt,  some garlic powder,  and some onion powder.  













20160820_203024.jpg



__ mkriet
__ Aug 26, 2016


----------



## miksterz (Aug 26, 2016)

mkriet said:


> Here was my finished product. My advice on the beef would be keep it simple. A lot of pepper, some salt, some garlic powder, and some onion powder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Any particular reason there is no sugar in your rub? Most of the recipes I see have some sugar in there.


----------



## mkriet (Aug 26, 2016)

I just went for something simple.  SPOG is about as basic as it gets besides just salt and pepper.  

I've made my owns rubs before, including Jeff's rub, which is my favorite to use on pork.  This was the first piece of beef I have smoked, and a lot of videos I've watched, and recipes I've found use only salt and pepper, or SPOG.  I will say, I usually use a binder of mustard for pork.  I used Worcestershire sauce as my binder for the beef.  That seems to be a key ingredient for Texas BBQ also.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 26, 2016)

Lately I have been using my pork rub on beef.

Used to do the SPOG, but this kicks it up a notch. IMHO.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2016)

mkriet said:


> My advice on the beef would be keep it simple. A lot of pepper, some salt, some garlic powder, and some onion powder.


That's what I usually do on All forms of Beef:

I use Rubs on top of mustard on Pork.

On Beef, it's generally a coat of Lea & Perrins Bold, and then CBP, Onion Powder, and Garlic Powder on top of that. I used to add a little Sea Salt too, but not since a Dr ruined my Kidneys.

I never use sugar, because we don't like our Beef sweet.

Bear


----------



## mkriet (Aug 26, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> That's what I usually do on All forms of Beef:
> 
> I use Rubs on top of mustard on Pork.
> 
> ...



Bear,  

I have to say,  you are one of those I learned from.   Your posts are great.   So helpful for someone coming in new.   I'm no pro yet, but I sure can put out a good spread now days, regardless what I'm smoking.


----------



## miksterz (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the info, everyone.  Just picked up this beauty and prepped it for tomorrow using Worcester plus SPOG.  Any rules of thumb on how much sea salt to use per kg? 













IMAG0948.jpg



__ miksterz
__ Aug 26, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2016)

mkriet said:


> Bear,
> 
> I have to say, you are one of those I learned from. Your posts are great. So helpful for someone coming in new. I'm no pro yet, but I sure can put out a good spread now days, regardless what I'm smoking.


Thanks,

Glad I could help!

Bear


----------



## miksterz (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks for your help, everyone. I ending up following the original procedure I posted except I used Worcester instead of mustard. I also ended up foiling them instead of trying both naked and 

foil. W













IMAG0951.jpg



__ miksterz
__ Aug 29, 2016





as very pleased with the final re













IMAG0952.jpg



__ miksterz
__ Aug 29, 2016






sult.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Beef Ribs are my Favorite!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## disco (Sep 5, 2016)

Great looking finished product!

Dsico


----------

